# Border Herfers..Where are ya?



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be in town next weekend..What we gonna do this time? Lets get some ideas out there..Im ready and cant wait..Im Jones'n for a Herf..Oh yeah..Make sure The Bratworst is in the mix..Lol..*We gonna Party like its 1999*..:r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I wish i could make it bro, but I'll be up nort when you are here....come a week later instead or something dangit lol


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

you mean the 30th of june and 1st of july?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> you mean the 30th of june and 1st of july?


yup


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

mr.c suggested summerfest which would be an awesome time. let's set up a 1pm Sat. meet time there, yes?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Where are you guys meeting? I feel dumb, like I should know exactly where the border is. Im in Detroit, so I'm close to a border, I hope it's the right one.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ebn2002 said:


> Where are you guys meeting? I feel dumb, like I should know exactly where the border is. Im in Detroit, so I'm close to a border, I hope it's the right one.


its actually wisconsin..the land of da cheese heads in milwaukee


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Isn't Summerfest a bit of a parking and traffic nightmare? Not sure I want to fight that at 1PM.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Isn't Summerfest a bit of a parking and traffic nightmare? Not sure I want to fight that at 1PM.


Tom 
Im assumming we will be getting out of there before 8:00 pm or so like last time to get freddie to his gig, hopefully that will be early enought to not hit the big traffic jam


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Tom
> Im assumming we will be getting out of there before 8:00 pm or so like last time to get freddie to his gig, hopefully that will be early enought to not hit the big traffic jam


What about getting into the Fest?


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> What about getting into the Fest?


Being thats it a weekend it will probably be very busy, the cost just for entrance is 15.00 and Im sure there will be a fee for parking also . You add the beer food and gas and not to mention the dam vet bill this week for my cancer sick dog and it equals I dont think Ill be hitting summerfest next week ,but if everbody goes to freddies gig ill for sure make it to that . Sorry guys bad timing I guess .


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Being thats it a weekend it will probably be very busy, the cost just for entrance is 15.00 and Im sure there will be a fee for parking also . You add the beer food and gas and not to mention the dam vet bill this week for my cancer sick dog and it equals I dont think Ill be hitting summerfest next week ,but if everbody goes to freddies gig ill for sure make it to that . Sorry guys bad timing I guess .


Chris, I might be up for herfing at another site before Freddy's gig, I am a bit wary about driving to Summerfest...any suggestions?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

what about our good ol standby in delafield?


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Chris, I might be up for herfing at another site before Freddy's gig, I am a bit wary about driving to Summerfest...any suggestions?


How about you drive into kenosha on your way up here and we sit back relax down on the lake with a few good stogies and something to drink we can them make our way up to freddies gig for a nigh out on the town . Any others are welcome .

Al the delfield thing would be great idea if Tom dont mind the drive .its about a forty five to an hour from kenosha


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like that might be a plan Chris....I looked at Delafield and it's over 2 hours per mapquest.com


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dont forget the bratwurst please..lol..


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Dont forget the bratwurst please..lol..


I'm keeping it warm for ya


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

bueller? bueller?



we decide anything yet?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

wheres rob? he said he knew a good place...i'll be there this thursday..lmk


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm here but nobody liked the summerfest idea. 

Then I proposed Lake Geneva but don't know where there.

The Milwaukee Lakefront (ie Bradford Beach) was another option I suggested that didn't get any takers. :tg 

Al suggested Delafield and Chris suggested Kenosha.

There just hasn't been any consensus.

How About: Delafield from noon to five, dinner at the BrewHaus until ~7. That gets you back to Milwaukee by ~8. Then everyone's on their own


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB said:


> dinner at the BrewHaus until ~7. That gets you back to Milwaukee by ~8. Then everyone's on their own


Where is the BrewHaus Rob?

Delafield is over 2 hours for me, so I will just try to catch up with you Gorillas in the evening.

I just googled it, looks like Delafield too.

Freddy, are you playing at Buckhead again? Looks like I might just show up there.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I think we're trying to accommodate people from quite a distance out in any direction. Delafield is halfway between Milwaukee (me) & Madison (Alan) and Tony is near there.

But if we're after a true BORDER HERF, we need to find someplace in Lake Geneva or nearby, that we can frequent. That should get most of us in 'da game.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB said:


> I think we're trying to accommodate people from quite a distance out in any direction. Delafield is halfway between Milwaukee (me) & Madison (Alan) and Tony is near there.
> 
> But if we're after a true BORDER HERF, we need to find someplace in Lake Geneva or nearby, that we can frequent. That should get most of us in 'da game.


Don't worry about me Rob, I don't want to inconvienence a bunch of guys for my sake. 

"The good of the many, outweighs the good of the few...or the one"...wise words from Mr. Spock.

I can always catch up with you guys in Milwaukee. Maybe I'll warm up the ladies at Buckheads.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> "The good of the many, outweighs the good of the few...or the one"...wise words from Mr. Spock.


:tpd:

if you guys wanna do it closer to milwakee, thats cool! just let me know


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Lake Geneva?..............hmmmmm
That's 15 miniutes from me


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Don't worry about me Rob, I don't want to inconvienence a bunch of guys for my sake.
> 
> "The good of the many, outweighs the good of the few...or the one"...wise words from Mr. Spock.
> 
> I can always catch up with you guys in Milwaukee. Maybe I'll warm up the ladies at Buckheads.


Tom if you want to we can drop your car off at 24hr area in kenosha off the I-94 and you can ride up with me to delfield that way your not driving for two + hours . 
let me know if this works for ya.

We can then have a contest on who can walk the better line to get use back to kenosha after buckheads
:r :r 
I really need to get a life as my wife puts it :sl


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Lake Geneva?..............hmmmmm
> That's 15 miniutes from me


where is there a good place at lake geneva? is that central? cuz it would be cool to herf with everyone...and tom, your a$$ better be there.. you cant just skip to the bettys and no herf..rob..set it up..you da man.lets do this thang..oh yeah..dont forget the bratworst..lol..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll make L.G. if y'all wanna go there...hell, be cool to herf with Bruce again too!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Great now were getting some were .

Like I said before Ill take care of the brats burgers and buns . A head count would be great so I can get an idea what to buy .

so all in favor for Robs pick of lake geneva say I 

If this a go an extra charcoal grill would be great cause all I have is a small portable to bring .


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

lake geneva is cool. how far is it from madison? 


we jus need to set a time and location!!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I do not know Lake Geneva, but here's what I came up with. Please chime in with any other ideas or modifications to this.

Bigfoot Beach State Park - $7 daily pass per car, beach, picnic, volleyball, horseshoes. Gather here sometime around noon?

There is Steamer's Cigar Bar at The Abbey Resort in Fontaine (on the west side of Geneva Lake). Could be a stop.

LMK what ya think. I can bring a smokey joe, Chris.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'll make L.G. if y'all wanna go there...hell, be cool to herf with Bruce again too!


yeah and bring him to the after herf party too..he'll like that..you in bruce?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well have fun w/ this one border herfers.....wish I could attend. Just an FYI to the wisconsin fellas...there is a really good cigar shop/lounge in brookfield on Capitol Drive. They sell stinky ashtrays for $20! got one for tony for his graduation present and he already broke the damned thing haha....easy fix though...just one of the tabs. But yah, the shop and lounge is really nice

http://www.jackstobaccowi.com


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

King James said:


> well have fun w/ this one border herfers.....wish I could attend. Just an FYI to the wisconsin fellas...there is a really good cigar shop/lounge in brookfield on Capitol Drive. They sell stinky ashtrays for $20! got one for tony for his graduation present and he already broke the damned thing haha....easy fix though...just one of the tabs. But yah, the shop and lounge is really nice
> 
> http://www.jackstobaccowi.com


Yeah, Jack is a great guy. DonWeb turned me on to this place and I now frequent it. Took Fred there after our golf outing last time he was in town.

Has a nice selection of Tat's, VSG's, el al

This would be a great alternative meeting joint.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well if the wisconsin fellas wanna meet there some weekday night in the next coming weeks that would be cool.... I'm really busy w/ football, friends and family since I leave for school in less than 2 months...but wouldn't mind getting a herf or two in before I go!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

You can count me in on the plans Rob .

Theres also a cigar shop somewhere in the area ... I think its still open but I dont know how good it is . If its any caliber to the other shops in the area it should be nice . Lake geneva tends to attract all the rich folk from Il for there summer get aways .


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

decesaro said:


> You can count me in on the plans Rob .
> 
> Theres also a cigar shop somewhere in the area ... I think its still open but I dont know how good it is . If its any caliber to the other shops in the area it should be nice . Lake geneva tends to attract all the rich folk from Il for there summer get aways .


Does that mean I'm rich Saturday??

YahOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Does that mean I'm rich Saturday??
> 
> YahOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


I forgot Toms from the land of money ....

All smokes and spirits on the rich guy from Il fellow lowlands :r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Time for a head count: if it's just Tom from south of the border, we're gonna make it Mckinley Park in Milwaukee.

South of the Border
Icehog3

North of the Border
RenoB
Decesaro

Visiting Dignitaries
Puffy69


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

im in


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

im here..whats the deal fella's..?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> im here..whats the deal fella's..?


Dunno. Waiting for a mutual agreement on location.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

It's been 2 days since I requested a head count, so it looks like only Tom from south of the border. Has anyone heard from DonWeb?

Looks like 5 of us. Let's meet at the Hyatt downtown at 1PM. We can then move to the lakefront for grilling, smoking, bocci ball, kite flying, etc.

Chris is bringing meat to grill (yes, Fred, that means BRATS!). I'll bring an extra grill, bocci ball and a kite. Still need chips/munchies. BYO drinks and chairs.

How's that sound?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Let's meet at the Hyatt downtown at 1PM. We can then move to the lakefront for grilling, smoking, bocci ball, kite flying, etc.


downtown? milwaukee? I will probably have to meet at the beach. :r Me and big cities don't mix too well(see screen name):hn


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> downtown? milwaukee? I will probably have to meet at the beach. :r Me and big cities don't mix too well(see screen name):hn


Now you're just being difficult :r You did fine navigating last time, in fact, YOU called ME to let me know we'd lost Tony!

Besides, there is no way of knowing where we'll end up at the lakefront.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Now you're just being difficult :r You did fine navigating last time, in fact, YOU called ME to let me know we'd lost Tony!
> 
> Besides, there is no way of knowing where we'll end up at the lakefront.


Are we talking meeting at frddies hotel? i think I can get there fine:w


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Are we talking meeting at frddies hotel? i think I can get there fine:w


Yep, and we can carpool from there.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

freddies hotel it is ,Rob leave your cell phone on just in case . 

Im good for the brats and hamburgers ,were looking at about five people right ?

Dont forget the extra grill Rob .....

Donweb were are you.............


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

a little update on my end. My wife was suppose to drive to minnesota this morning and follow her mom up for a baby shower. they decided last minute to carpool and take her ma's car. Now I have to drive up late saturday night or early sunday morning. to pick my family up since her ma is staying a few days longer. I am still making the day herf but I will not be able to stay for the after party:sb


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Alrighty then, just dropped Freddy off at work. Had a great time at Summerfest with him & DonWeb tonight. Man, it was the perfect pre-herf, kinda sorry ya'll didn't want to do it Saturday  

But tomorrow's gonna be its own special thang :mn


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys. I have been super busy with work. I haven't even had time for the forums. Sorry, I hope you all have a great time!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Well boys...It looks like I will be a no-show for tomorrow. I have to leave for Minnesota around noon:c. My son is not doing well with all the people staying at the house up there. I thought since the family was away, that this weekend would be perfect for me to get out to HERF. Sorry guys!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

We will miss you sorely Allan...hope everything works out OK in Minny.

Rob...is Tony coming tomorrow?  

I am picking up Chris at the Kenosha exit on my way up...I am leaving IL about Noon, hope to be there by 1:30 or so...we will keep you posted via cell.

Viva La Border Herf!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just looked at the forecast on weather.com for tomorrow...severe thunderstorms by 3PM, 80% probablity. :c 


We have an indoor location picked out?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Now they are predicting large hail! What do you WI boys put in the water?

I'll call on the way, hopefully you have an alternative location to the beach! :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Sounds like such a great time that I'm thinking of moving to WI. Doc won't let me though, too much cheese in the diet....
Have a great time fellas. Wish I could join you.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

The incredible, neverending herf! Spent hours battling hurricane force winds - Chris doing the cooking, I chasing my kite after the string broke :r Freddy & Tom settin' on their . . .

Played some Bocce ball, Chris & I gave a valiant effort but figured it was better to let the "other" team win so we wouldn't have to put up with their whining.

Then off to Goolsby's to smoke indoors for a piece before heading out for a big steak dinner. On to the phones - great to talk with some of the SoCal group and a skype herf where we met voice to voice with other BOTL across the country (gotta get me a mic).

Freddy may have been a bit worn out but he bounces back quickly when you put him behind some drums in front of 4 bachelorette partys. Dizzam!!! Hope ya'll made it home safe & sound.

Thank you Tom and Fred both for your generosity. Awesome fun. Next one is SOUTH OF DA BORDER!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Another kick ass time, with three great Gorillas! Just sorry Allan, Tony, Jim and Tony couldn't join us.

I wolfed down two gigantic burgers and a couple brats...Chris, thanks for the BBQ! It was amazing seeing you grill in 60MPH winds!:r 

Smoked a great Saint Luis Rey Serie A ('03) from Rob while Freddy and I kicked but in Bocce Ball...whiners my butt, we were awesome! 

Smoked a Por Larranaga PC from Freddy ('06) at Goolsby's, a nice smoke, while though tasting young gave hints on what it will be with some age.

Then to Butch's Steak House where I took in a 20oz NY Strip while Freddy and Rob hit the ribeyes.

Hit Buckhead's for Freddys gig and scored a table right in front of the dance floor where 4 bachelorette parties were camped out. :dr Smoked a '98 Partagas 898 NV while Freddy beat the livin' hell outta the drums....even rapped a little Eminem "Lose Yourself" during the middle of "Dream On"...very cool!

I caught all of Freddy's sets before heading back south of the Border, a little more hydrated than I arrived. I also had a Jose Cueto Salamone and another custom roll from Freddy tucked into my otterbox...thanks Freddy!

Rob, Chris, Freddy...another awesome day with a bunch of great guys. Thank you for your hospitality, and especially your friendship. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

What a great weekend..Got to hit Summerfest with Rob the day before the herf..Chris I also thank you for the bbq..post some pics bro you took..The Herf was great and that wind was pretty weird damn it was blowing hard..Im glad you guys had fun at Buckheads and will post the pics my Singer took when he sends them to me..or maybe we shouldnt post this time so we dont get all chopped up by the photoshop gang..lol..I smoked a SLR serie A from Rob, 60rg custom rolled (thanks Dave).. And Tom hooked a brother up with a Sublime which ive never had before and '98 Party 898nv..Thanks bro.. I really appreciate you guys showing me a good time and supporting the my band. and hogging up all my eye candy and dont forget the girl I sent you Tom for a free 5 song lap dance..:r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well sorry that i missed this one fellas....ill start planning something for a herf at Jack's cigar lounge. Tom, if you can make it your invited as well of course.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> and dont forget the girl I sent you Tom for a free 5 song lap dance..:r


dammit, dammmit... sorry guys, had familial engagements.

i do know that freddy had a butter burger, frozen custard... and some (hassenfeffer - what the hell was that stuff rob?)


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Only pic I took that came out. . . Tom with his hog-ettes


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> hogging up all my eye candy and dont forget the girl I sent you Tom for a free 5 song lap dance..:r


90 pounds of dance instructor...did you see the looks she was getting from the other girls around? LMFAO....a dirty, dirty little girl.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> dammit, dammmit... sorry guys, had familial engagements.


:tpd: wish I coulda made it. My son had other ideas for me:hn. He just doesnt like minnesota at all

sounds like you guys rocked another HERF!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> 90 pounds of dance instructor...did you see the looks she was getting from the other girls around? LMFAO....a dirty, dirty little girl.


Tom, Freddy also mentioned he had to ask you "to assist" him with another admirer.....man, what a good friend you are 

5 song lap dance.....WOW!!!! Hope you didn't de-hydrate right there in the bar :r

Sounds like another great herf, guys!!!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey guys sorry for the late post , My computer is down and I had to wait till I got back to work to post something ,As soon as the I get it going Ill post the few pick I have .


I wanted to say it was again another great time , All you guys here on club stogie are stand up guys . Im really not much of a poster but I take all that I can in with the little bit of extra time left in the day . 

Im glade you guys injoyed the bbq its was the least I could for the great smokes you gifted me . 

Tom Fred... sorry I couldn't hang on there all night, but it was a long day and I was starting to feel it . 

Take care guys Im looking forward to doing it again real soon


----------

